# contacting Gigabyte



## grahamutton (Mar 19, 2002)

Hi,

Due to downloading a wrong version of a bios update for my Gigabyte 7vxrp (or something like that), Ihave corrupted by bios, I have run all the utilities Gigabyte told me to in order to correct this.

They said if the utilities didnt work, then I could send the board back and they would replace/fix the bios. SInce then I have lost Gigabytes telephone number (had to take some winding route to find it in the first place). I have tried the email option on their website but they have not got back to me in about 3 weeks.

SO....

I was wondering if anybody could furnish me with either, a telephone number (UK) or an email address that they will reply to me from.

Thanks in advance.

Graham Utton


----------



## Heathen (Jul 26, 2002)

Hope this helps:

G.B.T. TECH. CO. LTD.

Tel: 44-1908-362700 
Fax: 44-1908-362709 
E-mail:[email protected] 
Web Address: www.gbt-tech.co.uk


----------



## grahamutton (Mar 19, 2002)

blimey

thats helpful and fast

Thanks very much, i'll let you know how it goes

Graham Utton


----------



## Heathen (Jul 26, 2002)

You're welcome... thats what we're here for

Tell your friends..


----------



## grahamutton (Mar 19, 2002)

*The saga continues*

Hi there, I have posted new thread called BIOS removal (HELP) jstu in case anyone was wondering what happened next...


----------

